# Capitalizing names beginning with a small letter



## Englishmypassion

Dear Teachers,
Namaskar!

I wish to know whether the WR members whose names begin with a small letter take offence if somebody spells their names with a capital letter, which is the default style for proper nouns. I am very conscious while spelling members' names and have to check time and again whether they begin with a capital letter or a small one, as there are many members whose names begin with a small letter. (I also keep wondering why the members chose to spell their names with a small letter.)

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## cherine

I registered in the forum ten years ago, and I learned a lost since then, including the importance of proper capitalization.  Another reason, other than ignorance, for my writing my name with a small c at the time, is that in many website where I tried to register, the name was already taken and I was asked to chose another username, so I wrote mine without giving it much thought, waiting till I'm told I have to chose another. To my surprise, the name was not taken, and it was registered the way I wrote it in a hurry.

But I do prefer when people write my name properly: with a capital C. I don't like it very much when some foreros write it the way I wrote it, but I understand that they want to keep the same spelling I used myself.

So, to answer your question, I don't think anyone would be offended if you write their name properly. And if they don't like that, they can simply ask you to write it the same way they do.


----------



## siares

Hi Englishmypassion,my name is spelled with lower s because that way it is more symmetrical: starts with a and ends with a lower s.
I like the look of it.
I do not insist the members using the unsightly capital letter be banned.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I spelled my nick with lower case letters, but most people call me Rusita (with upper case R). I do not mind either way - it is not my name, just a nickname for a website.


----------



## wildan1

My computer auto-corrects a lower-case word at the beginning of a sentence a title, changing the first letter into a capital. So I have to change it back manually. 

Sometimes when I then hit "enter" I see the auto-correct has changed it again back to a capital letter. (Sorry)


----------



## velisarius

Sometimes people call me Velisarius, giving my nick a _gravitas_ it doesn't really deserve since, like most people, I chose it on a whim and I don't really feel (much) like a 6th century Byzantine general.


----------



## osa_menor

I wouldn't have a problem, if someone spelled my nick with a capital letter - though it isn't really a name. I chose to spell my nick with a lower case letter because it's a Spanish substantive.


----------



## bearded

My nickname 'bearded man' is spelt with lower initial letters because it is of course no personal name, but just a nickname.  Anyhow, no problem with me if anyone wishes to write it 'upper case'.


----------



## wildan1

Our Forum member search will find a member by name no matter weather it is capitalized or not -- _bearded man, Bearded Man_ or _BEARDED MAN_ all will work in the member search engine.


----------



## JustKate

Oh, I hope no one takes offence because I very often capitalize such names myself. Writing something that is so very proper noun-like with a lower case letter just feels so...wrong.  If I think that's what the person prefers, I do honor that, when I think about it, but if I do what comes naturally, I routinely use a capital letter.


----------

